# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Sapa....mùa thu về

## heocoi

Tôi đến Sapa vào những ngày giữa tháng 8, là thời điểm đầu mùa thu. Những tưởng một ngày ở thị trấn bé nhỏ này có 4 mùa luân chuyển nhưng tinh ý vẫn có thể nhận ra sắc thu chủ đạo mùa này. Buổi sáng, Sapa lành lạnh với sương mù và mưa. Mưa nhỏ nhưng kéo dài, đủ làm ướt áo người. Sương trắng bao phủ thị trấn như chiếc khăn voan quấn lên đầu người sơn nữ. Nhà thờ đá chìm trong sương, nhưng nhìn lên đỉnh chóp vẫn thấy lấp ló một khoảng trời xanh thẳm. Mưa, du khách có dịp che ô dạo phố, ngắm những gùi măng non hay thổ cẩm sặc sỡ ven đường. Mưa, khách có thể cuốc bộ trên những con đèo hun hút để cảm nhận chút bình yên ở những bản làng người Mông, người Dao...

Buổi trưa, Sapa hửng nắng. Đứng từ sân thượng nhà cao tầng thấy biển mây cuồn cuộn trên dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn. Nắng rọi vào núi, cây rừng, xua tan lớp sương mù, đẹp như bức tranh thủy mặc. Nghe theo lời khuyên của anh xe ôm, tôi chọn thác Bạc, cầu Mây và bãi đá cổ làm điểm đến. Dọc đường đèo Ô Quy Hồ đi thác Bạc là những đồi su su xanh mướt, sương đọng trên quả giống như những hạt ngọc. Bên dưới đèo là thung lũng cỏ cây đã ngả màu vàng, thấp thoáng trong màn sương và mây trắng bao phủ. Mùa thu có khác, dòng thác Bạc đổ nước ầm ầm, mạnh mẽ, lẫn trong sương và hơi nước mờ ảo. Nước tuôn xối xả, đứng từ xa có cảm nhận như một dải lụa trắng ở độ cao ngàn mét đang tung bay trước gió.

Sapa mùa thu, có lẽ ấn tượng nhất là dọc đường đi cầu Mây, bãi đá cổ. Xe đến địa phận Tả Van sẽ bắt gặp thung lũng Mường Hoa. Vào mùa này, thung lũng trở thành một trong những điểm đến đẹp nhất vùng Tây Bắc. Đứng từ trên đỉnh đèo, có thể ngắm những ruộng lúa bậc thang xếp tầng tầng lớp lớp đang ngả dần từ sắc xanh sang sắc vàng. Điểm trang cho bức tranh vựa lúa Tây Bắc là những mái nhà sàn liêu xiêu, ấm áp trong khói chiều. Trên những con đường uốn cong dưới thung lũng, những bóng người Mông bé nhỏ, lặng lẽ gùi hàng… Cảnh vật và con người trong chiều thu làm bức tranh sơn cước trở nên hùng vĩ, thơ mộng và lãng đãng buồn.

Tối về, sương mù lại bao phủ cả thị trấn Sapa. Cái lạnh chẳng đủ để lấn át lòng người. Bên hồ Sapa, dưới ánh điện lung linh mờ ảo, những đôi trai gái tay trong tay, thủ thỉ tâm tình. Khu phố nướng cạnh nhà thờ đều đặn tỏa mùi khói thịt, trứng và khoai lang thơm phức…

----------

